# How long after eating do you walk



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I know they say to wait one hour after exercise to feed and then two hours after feeding to exercise to prevent bloat. I am terrified of this ever happening to her so we try to wait as much as we can but sometimes this time frame just doesn't work. For instance, we take her on a walk before we leave in the morning. We try to feed her at 6ish depending on when we get up and then do our best to at least wait an hour before walking but we would have to get up really early to give us time to wait two hours.

How strict is this and what is considered excessive exercise? Is a 15-20 minute walk too much 1/2 hour to hour after eating?


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

We do it in reverse. Exercise first (with treats because he's not very good on the leash) then meal. I don't really know the answer to your question and my solution is more about preservation of my sanity, because he will work for food but only if he's hungry


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

I've heard that you should wait a half hour after and before exercise, so that's what we've been trying to do with JJ. It's hard though cause his walker doesn't come at a set time. She just goes around "noonish", which could be anywhere between 11 and 12:30. Some I'm home from work right now due to an injury, I've been feeding him his lunch myself so the walker can just walk him the whole time and tire him out. Sometimes though, I'll feed him though and she'll be hear 10 minutes later and he starts going crazy, then for a 30hour walk in which he pulls most of the time. When I was at work or when I go to physical therapy, the walker feeds him and then takes him for a walk right after. We decided that was best cause feeding him after his walk means he may have to poop after she's gone. I think I'd rather him eat first and then spend 20-25 minutes walking, hoping he'll poop. Aside from that, it's hard to keep a wild, 6-month old puppy calm for a half hour or even an hour. I have heard some people put them back in the crate after they eat in order to avoid them running around.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Depends on what you mean by exercise. For a leisurely walk or normal walking around, I don't wait/crate. For full speed retrieving, I wait an hour or so.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Willow52 said:


> Depends on what you mean by exercise. For a leisurely walk or normal walking around, I don't wait/crate. For full speed retrieving, I wait an hour or so.


I agree with this.

I'm a horse girl, so I kinda look at it from that perspective. If your horse is blowing - you hand walk him and then put him in cross ties until he is relaxed. No feed or water until he's settled.

My routine with Jacks is we go walking right after I get home from work. And when we get home he usually gets his thyroid pill and joint supplement. Then we wait an hour for his supper (I feed at 7 or 8 at night). 

Biggest way to avoid bloat is feed smaller meals and keep him quiet afterwards - no roughhousing.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay. Yea we are just taking her for her leisurly walk. I didn't know what exercise meant in regards to waiting. We try not to let her jump around and play too much after eating cuz she can get pretty crazy with that but I will continue to be okay with the half hour/hour deal.

Thanks!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I have to feed Merlin in the am before we walk or he gets an upset stomach. It's just a walk so I don't worry too much about bloat. No running and jumping though!


----------

